# No HDDs over ICH8M SATA controller



## MadHatter (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on Samsung NP-Q45, but it seems to not recognize the HD over the ICH8M SATA controller. With 8.1-RELEASE works, but the latest versions don't. This is my dmesg, an this the output of `% pciconf -lvcb`.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance
MadHatter


----------



## kpa (Mar 19, 2013)

Turn off the RAID mode for the SATA controller in BIOS set up. If you must use the RAID mode the controller should be supported by graid(8).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2013)

What makes you think it's not detected?

```
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
da0: < Audio Player \\000\\000\\000?> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3864MB (7913472 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 492C)
```


----------



## MadHatter (Mar 19, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Turn off the RAID mode for the SATA controller in BIOS set up. If you must use the RAID mode the controller should be supported by graid(8).


The BIOS seems to not have this option.


			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> What makes you think it's not detected?
> 
> ```
> da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
> ...


I'm sorry, this is an external USB Key, I used it to store the output files.


----------

